# Caffeine a culprit?



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi everyone,

It's been quite a while since I posted (April or so). That post was here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/29745-im-a-mess-and-new-at-this/

Unfortunately, I've not come very far in a year since my symptoms began. It's extremely difficult finding a doctor that listens, but I believe I now have a primary care doctor that will work with me on some of these things (I see him on Feb 1).

So many doctors it seems like this year, but I'll get right to the point... After seeing an endocrinologist, he was not convinced it was my thyroid (of course, given I was on that bandwagon). To me, it seems pretty logical... I have 90% or more of the symptoms, and some labs have been elevated. Few, if any of the labs have been "ideal". I also have a family history of thyroid problems (father). Instead, I was tested for an adrenal tumor and cushing's syndrome. Oddly enough, my cortisol and metanphrines. On the first test, my cortisol was right at 60 with 50 being the highest value for normal. It was also 60 on the second test. The first test showed my metanphrines elevated (due to the fact my normetanephrines were elevated). The first test, they were 4x the normal limit, and the second test they were 2x normal. Unfortunately, the antidepressant I am on, along with the beta blocker, both can contribute to high results and give "false positives". A dexamethasone suppression test came back normal, which basically means I don't have cushings.

I also learned that my cortisol levels are highest in the evenings and lowest in the mornings, which is backwards from most people. This has been the case since at least 2016 when I bought a test myself off of Amazon, but testing this time around just confirmed this to be true. No wonder I have insomnia...

I have weened down my caffeine consumption a lot during most weekdays but I tend to let myself go on weekends - usually 100oz of soda or so at the most, but probably between 75-80. I get so much done on the weekends and I stay up late, which is just the way I'm wired. This has never been an issue as I behave on the weekdays, but I obviously suffer from insomnia now so one might blame this as part of the problem...

I guess my question after reading numerous articles online is could caffeine consumption be causing my potential thyroid problem? I know that caffeine interferes with absorption of thyroid hormones, but am I just simply causing this problem myself? I ask because some of the articles I read, mainly from one source, basically made it sound like caffeine could kill your thyroid. No doctor I've seen has even mentioned caffeine, though I know caffeine can also raise cortisol.

I am going to continue to reduce caffeine intake, even on weekends and go from there. I know that too much of anything is never a good thing. I just know I've gained about 15-20 pounds this year, am extremely intolerant to cold, cycling normal and high BP still, etc...


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I see a few things to consider. First is sugar. Especially high fructose corn syrup. I'd try to limit that as much as possible on the corn syrup. And too much sugar is something to consider. That's something that really helped me. I can tolerate sugar a bit more now, but I try to only use honey or maple syrup when I have some. And a limited amount of those.

Caffeine is something that should also be limited. I've gone to just having decaf coffee on a limited basis. If you've been on that for a long time, weening of of it would probably be best.

Did you ever have your TPO antibodies and TG antibodies tested? That would confirm you have hashimotos. It sounds like you are still early in that if you have it...but it very much could make you feel those hypo symptoms before your TSH goes too high and your FT4/FT3 go too low. I think catching it early is a great thing. I didn't know I had it and it appears I let it go way too long.

One doctor on youtube I like is Dr. Shook. He has a lot of videos. However, just be aware that these folks sell services so you should always proceed with caution. He has a good video on caffeine and thyroid. I've found his advice to be pretty practical and informative.


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Today is day 1 of cutting down, caffeine... limiting to under 100mg a day for the first week or so. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

No coffee sounds like a nightmare to me.

I've been where your at with wondering why I ain't getting any better.

Your at a stage where your trying to figure if you even have thyroid issues.

Both sides of my thyroid swelled up to golf ball size so I knew it was a thyroid issue.

Finding the right doctor, right med's and dose are the hard part.

If it runs in your Family it is probably auto immune in nature.

Antibody tests and an ultrasound would be in order.

Everyone is different and most people blessed with this lovely disease have symptoms minor enough to still be able to work or go to school.

Auto immune thyroiditis is usually insidious and slow to bring on symptoms.

My experience was quite quick and physically debilitating.

I couldn't work anymore and ended up in the ER and put on Medicaid till I got everything squared away.

It took a few years to get back on track and back to being able to work.

Either I didn't feel the disease coming on or I'm a special case.

"Don't ignore your symptoms if you feel something isn't right".

You know your own body.....

good luck to you


----------



## pearjas (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow, well that's definitely a different way to get thyroid issues... I guess you could say that might be a better way to get it (quickly). Glad to hear you are back on track!!


----------

